# New shooter shirts



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice. Gotta. Love sublimated shirts


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Me likey.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

They do nice work ,I don't have any pictures ,but they did my New Breed jersey and it looks great too


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Those look nice. 
I ordered our shop shooter shirts from Atomicarcheryjerseys. 
They should be here by friday, I hope thay turn out as nice as yours.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. Please don't think that I'm trying to "Big League" anyone. These guys do great work and I wanted to do a little advertising for them. Send them some business and I'll bet you'll be as satisfied as we are.

http://www.rayjus.com


----------



## hunter .b (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shirt,lookin good


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I looked at their website.
Looks like decent prices too.
Did they already have all the logos on hand or did you have to supply them?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

They had some logos and we supplied some...They are currently building their archery logo database.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hey Heath! Yes, Rayjus does great work - I am real pleased with the New Breed shooter shirts and other items they offer.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice looking shirts... and about $20 cheaper than Atomic, from what I can see!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Our staff originally considered Atomic but, ended up going with Rayjus and couldn't be happier.


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Daggone Heath that is an awesome shirt. Well laid out to. :thumbup:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW! Cool.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Marcy This is Rex and yes they have about every logo there is in the archery world and these folks are some of the nicest people you will ever deal with. All there Jerseys are made here in the USA Give Jessy a call and tell him I sent you. Talk to ya soon.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Well all I can say is Atomic Archery Jerseys are the best made here in the USA. There customer servise is bar none, The cost is all about the same for all custom made jerseys Need to check them out at www.atomicarcherjerseys.com and see what they have to offer. The staff will take there time with each of you to make you look the best you can.Ha HA just joking. Some of the top archers in the world wear Atomic so what ya waitin for Come join the team and tellem Rex sent Ya


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

Featherlite, I think you might have misread the post. She was asking about the Rayjus database. Thanks for the input on Atomic though, it might be helpful in the future.

Xforcegirl - Rayjus does have most logos and are very helpful on helping you get anything they don't have.The customer service is great. I would recommend checking them out as well as Atomic and using the one that looks
as though they will fit your needs the best, if you are planning on ordering anymore in the future.


----------



## Kevo (Feb 27, 2011)

Great looking jersey Heath!!


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Where are these being made and what is the turn around. How long does it take after you order one to recieve it And by the way I am one of those people that well should I say when I find something that works not to try, well fill in the spaces. Well you the best and Tell Marcy that her Jerseys are made in the USA and I feel like Atomic are the best for the buck just my opinion !!!!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

We tried Atomic first...Rayjus worked better for us and the price was much better.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

What kind of money is one looking at for a shirt like that with sponsors?
DB


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Rayjus jerseys start out around $60 with your logos printed on them. Atomic's cheapest jersey is $84 printed. Sorry featherlite, but for $24 difference in price, I dont care if it DOES take a few extra days to get it... it's worth the savings. And Rayjus' customer service is second to none, period.


----------

